# HILFE! Pc will nicht mehr ...



## kasal (18. Juni 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe mir erst vor n paar Monaten einen neuen Pc selber zusammengebaut, er lief wunderbar, doch auf einmal das:

Ich höre gerade mit dem Windows Media Player Musik, da fängt die Musik an zu stottern, läuft wieder normal weiter, fängt wieder an zu stottern und immer so weiter, der Mauszeiger bewegte sich nicht mehr. Dann hab Ich den Rechner ausgeschalten und wieder angeschalten - jetzt zeigt er kein Bild mehr, also der Bildschirm sagt "kein Signal". Ich habe es auch schon an nem anderen Monitor getestet - geht auch nicht. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mit helfen!  

Netzteil:      500 Watt von Sansun
CPU:          Intel Pentium 4 630 -> 3.0 Ghz
GPU:          MSI nVidia NX6600GT mit 128 mb DDR3 Ram
Ram:          4 x 512 MB DDR2 533 (2 GB)
Mainboard:  Gigagyte GA-8N SLI Pro

Ach ja, die Lüfter laufen alle an etc., er bringt nur kein Bild und die Temp. ist niedriger als sonst. Und er geht manchmal wie von alleine an -> zu hohe Spannung?   

Für jede Hilfe schon Mal danke, aber bitte schnell, bevor Ich das Ding aus dem fenster kick.. *verzweifel*  


Lg,
kasal


----------



## SYn4pSE (23. Juni 2006)

Wenn alles andere normal läuft, nur kein Bild angezeigt wird, müsste es ja eigentlich an der Grafikkarte liegen. Hast du schonmal versucht diese einfach nochmal raus und wieder rein zu setzten?  Hast du an deinem Rechner lief irgendwelche Übertaktungsversuche oder sonst wie was gestartet? Irgendwie versucht ein bisschen mehr Performance oder sowas raus zu holen? Im BIOS nachgeguckt ob deine Grafikkarte richtig eingestellt, getaktet usw. ist? Das wären zumindest die Dinge, die ich erstmal übeprüft hätte. Hast du vllt. zugriff auf nen anderen Rechner, wo du mal die Graka ausbauen kannst und bei dir einbauen, um zu gucken ob es daran liegt. 

Das dein Rechner manchmal automatisch an geht, würde ich nicht in Verbindung mit einer zu hohen Spannung ansehen. Eher mit einem Wackelkontakt. An deinem Rechner müssten so kleine Käbelchen von deinem "Power" & "Reset" Knöpfchen usw. aufs Mainboard gehen. Sind die alle an den richtigen Anschlüssen am Mainboard und auch fest-sitzend?

Oder hat sich das Problem vllt. schon gelöst....?

MfG
SYn4pSE


----------

